# I said no, the Elgin said yes.



## lobsterboyx (Dec 16, 2009)

and i brought it home. 

its my first elgin, and think this is one of the coolest frames. the guy who i got it from said that its a 39. but ive seen other elgins from 39 and it seems that they are all a bit different. At first i thought i had the wrong front sprocket, but after doing a bit of research and talking to a few people at the swapmeet last weekend, i learned that it is the same as the western flyer and higgins sprockets all the way up to the 50s. 

so what is it? is it a 39? would it have a tank? is the rear rack correct and of course what kind of fenders should it have?


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 16, 2009)

Your Elgin was produced for Sears by Murray. The curved seat tube and the chain guard date the bike to 1941-42. Earlier frames are similar but have straight seat and down tubes.

The top of the line models use the over-the-fork-crown front fender and matching rear fender which are crescent shaped with a raised center rib and pressed ducktails at the rear. It looks like the bike has the tall gothic fork crown for those fenders. As a standard or deluxe model it would have had a tank.

The rear rack is one of the versions used on Murray produced bicycles so it may be correct but I am more used to seeing a different rack on Elgins, I?ll check my sources tonight on that one.


----------



## swampy (Dec 16, 2009)

*nice ride*

i have the same frame i'am turning into a clunker ill post pics soon.its going to be sweeet! if ur in to that type of thing.


----------



## yeshoney (Dec 16, 2009)

*I believe mine is a '41*

Here are pics for reference:


----------



## lobsterboyx (Dec 17, 2009)

ive always wanted to do a klunker type build, just never had a bike id feel comfy doing it to! but then again, there is always another project just around the bend!

and yeshoney, youve done it again. you manage to have the coolest bikes! now i have a reference too. 


does anyone have that tank or fenders?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Dec 17, 2009)

The long tank isn't the easiest to find, it took me almost one year to find mine.  Still need proper fenders and a fork, but I think I have a correct rack...  somewhere.





Here is what it looks like presently


----------



## lobsterboyx (Dec 17, 2009)

boy, they sure do look great with a tank! heheh, id be willing to trade you the proper fork and rack for the tank! i jest. if anyone has one, please let me know!


----------



## yeshoney (Dec 17, 2009)

*Fork???*

I got a correct fork for you StringsnSpokes.


----------

